# Pymatuming Is Jumping



## CrappieAddict (Jan 7, 2014)

Slammed jumbo perch yesterday on good 8 inches ice in 14 water. Going tonight for crappie and eye. Who's in?


----------



## ChardonBill (Mar 28, 2005)

North or south of causeway??


----------



## joe01 (Apr 16, 2004)

Can you park on the pa side and fish with a ohio license


----------



## CrappieAddict (Jan 7, 2014)

Yep! Just can't fish from shore, which isn't a problem since the lake is frozen. If you go, check out Tuttle Point


----------



## BassSlayerChris (Aug 9, 2010)

How thick is the ice out there? And is anyone doing good on the Walleyes


----------



## hunt4smallies (Feb 4, 2009)

Hey, if anyone fished pymatuning today can u give me an idea of where to fish for perch, and if anyone plans to fish it ttomorrow, as in Saturday, or Sunday, thanks in advance for any and all info, its like 1.75 Hours away from me...


----------

